# Edge not retaining "headings only" setting on new tabs



## Raylo

OK, I switched over to Edge about 6 months ago and have mostly enjoyed it. Good speed, etc. But some late change has me ready to bail. I don't want to see the MSN content on my new tabs. All I want is my favorite site links on the background, which I get by selecting "headings only" and I can scroll down if and when I want to. But now when I scroll down to read any content it changes that setting to "content partially visible" and I have to manually change it back to "headings only". Is there a way to stop this? If not, I am going to have to bail back to Chrome, I am afraid.


----------



## Corday

Update Edge if you don't have Version 104.0.1293.70 (Official build) (64-bit)


----------



## Raylo

I'll check this, but this problem is only on one PC. Meanwhile on another PC I am having totally different problems with Edge. (1) it won't log into my cable modem GUI, get an "unsupported protocol" error. And (2) amazon item pages (any and all items I click on) throw an error, don't show prices and to reload the page. Which of course doesn't help. Chrome on this PC and Edge on other PCs don't do this. Sheesh.

I was going to uninstall Edge and reinstall it but that option is grayed out in settings.












Corday said:


> Update Edge if you don't have Version 104.0.1293.70 (Official build) (64-bit)


----------



## Corday

Post #3 is a screen resolution problem. Change to a different setting, preferably default.


----------



## Raylo

The problem in post #1 seems to have resolved on that desktop PC. <scratching head> At least for now.

The laptop showing the Amazon problem and not logging into the modem screen resolution is the default native 1080P. Has to be something else.


----------



## Corday

Still try changing resolution or are you magnifying screen beyond 100%?


----------



## Raylo

Not sure what you mean. I haven't ever changed resolution, just using "recommended" 1080P which is the highest for this PC. Also remember that Chrome has no such issue on the same machine. Are you asking me to try lower resolution??


----------



## Raylo

This is too frustrating. I will google what I need to do to uninstall Edge, logging out first. Then re-install and re-sync.


----------



## Raylo

Oops. looks like that might not be possible. I also tried the "repair" function in settings. That didn't help either. What a nightmare.


----------



## Corday

You're thinking of TV res. Go into system settings and find this under screen resolution:


----------



## Raylo

LOL... This it NOT a TV. I am talking about display resolution. 1080P is just shorthand way to say 1920x1080


----------



## Corday

Try 100% on text.

EDIT: For your additional post, Edge is part of the Windows OS. Not to be deleted.


----------



## Raylo

I did. Only difference was text got smaller.



Corday said:


> Try 100% on text.


----------



## Raylo

This computer is 5 or 6 years old and I have never changed the resolution.


----------



## Raylo

Here is how Chrome displays the same Amazon listing:


----------



## Corday

Did you install the Magnifier extension?. If so, dial it back. Microsoft Edge Addons


----------



## Raylo

I don't even know what that is.



Corday said:


> Did you install the Magnifier extension?. If so, dial it back. Microsoft Edge Addons


----------



## Raylo

Only active extension I have is IE tab. Only have one other app specific extension and that is turned off.


----------



## Corday

You're definitely using some magnifier. In Accessibility, make sure you're at 100% or less. Still in Edge settings BTW.


----------



## Raylo

Not sure where you are getting that idea. I have never used any magnifier. While on the Amazon site page zoom in Edge settings and accessibility is set to 100%.


----------



## Corday

Try lowering. If that works, to make it permanent in Cookies and site permissions (still in Edge) lower it there.


----------



## Raylo

Tried all the way down to 50%. All it did was make the error message smaller and harder to read. LOL. Yes, I refreshed the page after changing the zoom.


----------



## Corday

For both the headings and resolution problem: System Setiings>Apps & Features> Microsoft Edge>Modify>Repair.


----------



## Raylo

I already tried that and noted so back in post #9. It does seem to have fixed the issue of being unable to reach my cable modem GUI at least.


----------



## Corday

Edge is Chrome based so I can't understand why the difference after everything you've tried.


----------



## Raylo

I don't either, that's why I came here! So, here is the real downside of making Edge a part of the OS. Looks like I need to reinstall Windows 10 or something on this PC. But I am just not gonna go there. Too much of a PITA.



Corday said:


> Edge is Chrome based so I can't understand why the difference after everything you've tried.


----------



## Raylo

OK, I just fixed this. In Edge I went settings>reset settings and did that. Poof, fixed. Not sure what setting was awry or how it might have got that way. But there you go....


----------



## Raylo

LOL... Or not. Worked for going to one item listing, now back to the same error every time. Some setting is getting corrupted.


----------



## Raylo

This is too bizarre. I reset Edge settings to default and go to an Amazon listing where it displays normally. If I go to another listing or just hit refresh on the same item, I get the error and bad display.


----------



## Corday

Try resetting as you did, then closing Edge + shut down and reopen computer.


----------



## Raylo

No joy.


----------



## Raylo

I am trying Windows system restore. There are only 2 restore points, one too recent and the other I believe might be from before this started. I dunno. I haven't used this laptop much. It is a 16" 9 pound HP tank so it doesn't go anywhere. I am starting to use it plugged in as a kitchen "desktop". I got it out because my primary Asus Zenbook keyboard went bad and I needed something in the kitchen. I just repaired the Zenbook but would like to keep this big HP going in the kitchen. I'll let you know later if this works. Might take awhile. Also might fail.


----------



## Corday

Are all Windows Updates installed? Are you using an Admin Account?


----------



## spunk.funk

Try resetting Edge to Default How To Reset Microsoft Edge Settings To Default (2022 Guide) (malwaretips.com)


----------



## Raylo

I did revert to defaults and it worked for one item page view then problem returned. Yes, admin (only) account. Funny I was almost thinking this is some Amazon hate malware. Unfortunately, this is my one non-Mac that doesn't have MalWare Bytes on it. Yes all Windows updates were installed. Oh, the system restore didn't work. That point was only a couple weeks ago and the problem may have been there. I don't usually use this PC for Amazon so much. In fact, I don't really have anything critical on it so maybe I'll just reinstall Windows one of these days. Been a long time since I have done that and this particular laptop came with Vista IIRC, then upgraded along the way to Win 10 Pro. Not the fastest thing but the screen is big and decent so OK for browsing and email.


----------



## spunk.funk

A Clean Install should solve all problems.
You can try a Repair Install if you don't want to do all of that, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Raylo

Good idea. I just don't remember the process. Used to be easy back in the day when we had the discs. My main desktop I made a recovery disc and system image. But if I ever needed to that it would be another learning curve. I guess that's a good thing this doesn't happen too often.


----------



## spunk.funk

I'm not sure which one of the "Good Ideas" you were referring to, but the links on step #36 provide step by step instructions with pictures.


----------



## Raylo

I meant the repair install option. I didn't remember that. Meanwhile I did the malware process except for the Hitman step. That looked like a real PITA of a registration process. ADW and MWB found some stuff alright. But quarantining it didn't fix the problem.

Now onward to some real world problems like yard work and finding a water leak in my house. That one is going to be a big deal. Looks like it might be the refrigerator drain freezing up and then dripping down. Then getting under the linoleum into the subfloor. If so that is going to be very painful.

If and when I get around to doing the fresh or repair Windows install on that laptop I'll post the results. Meanwhile I will be using my primaries, my PCs that are all protected by MWB Pro and a MacBook Air M2. I won't be using the potentially infected HP until I get that install done.


----------



## Corday

Priorities priorities.. We'll be here when you're ready. My water leak two months ago was from the meter to the house. We pay $1.00 extra per month to cover this. Really made out as three man crew spent almost 6 hours to find and fix the problem. I still have a lot of lawn replanting come Oct.


----------



## Geekomatic

I'd have a go running sfc /scannow in safe mode. Reboot to standard mode and run from admin Powershell: DISM /online /Cleanup-Image /Restorehealth

Won't hurt & might help.


----------



## Rolfdoin

You need to uninstall your Edge browser. Then clean up the session on your C drive. And reinstall the browser.


----------

